# VB06 ICQ einloggen



## nicok (22. September 2006)

Hi

hab ein bisschen rumgesurft und gesehen das man ganz leicht sich per VB in MSN einloggen kann...

Nun würde ich gerne wissen wie man sich in ICQ einloggt und zb einer Person eine Message schickt !


----------



## DrivenHoliday (22. September 2006)

Hi,

auf deine Frage weiß ich leider auch keine Antwort, da musst du bei Google gucken.

Aber du hast gesagt man kann sich ganz einfach in MSN einloggen. Wie

Wäre nett wenn du mit den Code senden könntest.

Gruß

Driven


----------



## nicok (23. September 2006)

msn VB Source Codes :


http://planetsourcecode.com/vb/scri...PerPage=10&blnResetAllVariables=TRUE&lngWId=1


----------

